# New BeeKeeper Starting with Cutout



## arownious (Jun 4, 2015)

Good afternoon guys,
I am very very new to beekeeping, have read some, studied other times, and its been a long time coming. I've wanted to be involved in bee husbandry for many years and I'm really looking for some experienced advice. Currently I'm building two top bar hives on my 5 acres of land which has a pond on it. I'm purchasing all of my supplies: suit, gloves, smoker, cleaning products, parts for beevac. And I've been given an opportunity to start doing removals for money, which pays for the cost of supplies and materials, plus gives me access to free hives. 

I have never done a removal before but have spent the last 3 weeks watching videos, reading articles, forum posts on the specific topic and I still feel like I'm not fully educated or prepared. I realize experience is the greatest teacher, and an even better scenario would be to go out with someone doing a removal, but I don't have that option. To be honest, I'm taking the opportunity to do these removals so that a pest control company won't eradicate every hive they get a call about, as well as, being able to start a hobby I've wanted for so long. The pest control company is actually the one that will be forwarding these calls to me.

Currently my plan is to the do the first 1-2 on the cheap with a inexpensive/2nd hand beesuit, 5gal buckets with screens for comb (and clinging bees), a 5gal shopvac converted to beevac, handtools, detergent and bleach for cleaning the pheromones and residual mess.

So, with that being said, what is some of the best advice you could give me on these types of jobs? Are their any caveats I need to be aware of? I really want to be successful in my first attempts which would really allow me to build some serious stepping stones to doing it part time and developing some great hives.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

If you are doing cutout and putting into top bar hives, use bars as seen in this thread and contact Patbeek on here he can give you some pointers 

http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...1-week-old-hive-with-trying-to-fix-cross-comb


----------



## larryh (Jul 28, 2014)

Are you a building contractor? If not, be real careful there with that sawzall.


----------



## arownious (Jun 4, 2015)

larryh said:


> Are you a building contractor? If not, be real careful there with that sawzall.


 That I am not. I do have a partner I'll be working with who'll do any repairs necessary, but he's leaving the stings for me.


----------



## larryh (Jul 28, 2014)

That's perfect! But get him a suit and have him open it up too. That's the safest and fairest way for EVERYONE involved.


----------



## lemmje (Feb 23, 2015)

You are brave, starting your first colony with a cutout, and i salute you! 

Good luck!


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

larryh said:


> That's perfect! But get him a suit and have him open it up too. That's the safest and fairest way for EVERYONE involved.


This he doesn't have to physically get involved but have him suit up and stand back and he can tell you how things come apart with minimal damage watch some videos by jp the Beeman as well hands down best cut out channel on YouTube


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Detergent and bleach.... never had a reason to use either of those for a cutout. Warm water and a rag is all that is necessary for clean up. 
Every removal is different and will need different techniques and equipment. 
Once piece of advice, leave the honey removal for last and keep cleaning your tools and gloves (rubber) in a warm water bucket as you go.
I have a few removal vids on the link below and on YouTube. Maybe they will help.


----------



## arownious (Jun 4, 2015)

Mr.Beeman said:


> Detergent and bleach.... never had a reason to use either of those for a cutout. Warm water and a rag is all that is necessary for clean up.
> Every removal is different and will need different techniques and equipment.
> Once piece of advice, leave the honey removal for last and keep cleaning your tools and gloves (rubber) in a warm water bucket as you go.
> I have a few removal vids on the link below and on YouTube. Maybe they will help.


A friend of mine does professional bee removal in Houston with a company and they use strong detergent and then bleach cleaning spray to remove all pheromone traces and residual honey. Not sure if necessary, but they warranty their removals.


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

Use your Ipad to locate the bees (serious) 
There is a flir camera setting. It works. But you have to be aware that not all hot spots are bees.







Start at the bottom, work your way up and avoid the honey until you absolutely have to. Prepare for drips in advance or you're a mess.

Oops, wrong picture. Sorry


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

If it works for them.... so bee it. I wouldn't like the liability that goes along with harsh chems IF it gets on a surface that will be damaged. IE: carpet, paint, trim, bushes, plants, grass...etc. 
We also remove (professionally) but use Bee Quick (repellant) and install fiberglass insulation to the void. No void = no bees. 1 year warranty as well.
One "awe crap" erases all "att a boys".


----------



## arownious (Jun 4, 2015)

Mr.Beeman said:


> If it works for them.... so bee it. I wouldn't like the liability that goes along with harsh chems IF it gets on a surface that will be damaged. IE: carpet, paint, trim, bushes, plants, grass...etc.
> We also remove (professionally) but use Bee Quick (repellant) and install fiberglass insulation to the void. No void = no bees. 1 year warranty as well.
> One "awe crap" erases all "att a boys".


Man, that right there is money. Thank you for the advice, you probably saved me a BUNCH of awe crap moments.

As an update, I've got most all of my equipment lined out now except for gloves. Should I spend money on expensive "bee gloves" or just buy some from hardware store and tape up my sleeves?


----------



## larryh (Jul 28, 2014)

I like these gloves quite a bit. http://www.lfsglove.com/product/wonder-grip-wg318/ I've seen a stinger or two in them but haven't felt one yet.
I have bee keeping gloves too but never wear them. They offer more protection, but at the expense of dexterity.


----------



## Northwest PA Beekeeper (Mar 28, 2012)

I guess that is one way to start beekeeping, although I would prefer to have some beekeeping experience first.

You do realize most bee removals require working at heights - a first story roof if lucky - up in the eves of a 2nd story house if unlucky. I'm not a person who likes heights, and while you might not be, remember you are going to be removing stinging insects. Smoke tends to drive the bees further in, not using smoke usually ends up with 100's of peeved bees trying to get at you.

Mind you, I've never done a cut out. But the cutouts with people not wearing a veil or gloves let alone a full suit, and the bees are minding their own business and gentle as kittens - isn't going to happen very often.

And working in a suit, on an 85 degree day with sweat dripping into your eyes, doens't sound fun to me either.

From what I've seen, most cutouts are going to take 3 hours plus.

But if you can start beekeeping under this scenario, you will be a great beekeeper.


----------



## larryh (Jul 28, 2014)

my first time handling bees was a cutout. It's not that bad (for you, might be another story for the bees).
Was for sure glad I had a full suit!


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

I will describe cutouts I have done.
First it takes some detective work to locate just where to tear a hole. Your carpenter friend will have a stud finder and some tricks to help you NOT tear up a lot of stuff you don't need to tear up.
Give yourself approximately TWO hours to locate them. Take your time because you will be the fool if you miss.
Stethoscope is handy to have. 

Once you have the hole you start vacuuming up bees. Ideally the combs are arranged where you can carefully vacuum off one side then have a helper hold it once you cut it out so you can vacuum off the other side. (look for the queen as you go, more on that later)

Try to avoid honey if you can because once you cut it...you got wet bees and they end up clogging up the vacuum tube. 

From my experiences you will find the queen on the very last piece of comb you remove or the next to the last.
Once we found a queen simply wandering around after we had declared "done". Never give up on the queen because without her, your work is going to be harder once you set up a hive. Having "the queen" means you simply release her and she's back to work. 

Not catching the queen could mean you come back tomorrow. She will attract "friends".


----------

